# B13, B14, B15 OR PRIMERA



## BeeTwelve (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I have a CA18de B12 nismo package the now has over 355k kilometers on the 18odometer. It is now getting quite old. i had the above models in mind and iwas wondering which one would you go for eg

B13, Advantage independent suspension all round for good handling. The design is oustanding especially with bodykits,
Disavdantage No ABS and Airbags. Getting one that is still in a good condition very difficult. Almost as old as b12 therfore parts difficult to source.

B14, advantage Abs and airbags present. supersaloons look awesome especially with 15'' rims. Good Economy.

Disadvantage, Age pretty fast compared to b12s and b13s (looks awful after this). rear beam suspension scares me.

B15, looks similar to b13 (actually looks like a rebadged b13 especially the new model). Good braking force.

Disadvantage, QG engines can fail on you anytime anywhere especially the qg15de and the sensors are very expensive to replace and diagnose.

Primera p10, advantages and disadvantages same as for b13 except that is bigger and has a different front suspension.


What am looking for is majorly comfort, reliability and economy since this will be my daily driver. has anyone driven most of the above models and whats their take on this

Thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

b13 or b14 SE-R.


----------



## BeeTwelve (Feb 1, 2010)

chimmike said:


> b13 or b14 SE-R.


Sorry we never got those. I would assume its the B13 GTS super saloon or the Lucino zr, the US trim coding is different from ours. Anyway thanks for the response. i was a bit narrowing down to primera p11 and b13 GTS. so I think im gonna go with the B13.

Any other views are welcome.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

As long as it has the SR20 in it, I don't care what the trim means


----------

